# 11/7 lfts



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Getting ready to drive to the lease to fill my last remaining tag. Heading to Allegan Co today. Hood luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice, seconds apart for starting it. Good luck


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Headed to Lapeer county with my daughter she has no school today so trying to get her 1st deer today!! Good luck to all headed out !


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Heading to ogemaw county hunting this morning, hoping to catch one of the 8 pointers I have on camera cruising or the buck I seen the other morning would be really nice. Good luck everyone should be a good morning


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Headed out shortly. The weatj we r looks to be perfect here in Isabella cty. Looking forward to a great day.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Heading out, cold calm morning. Leaves are wet and woods will be dead quiet, sounds like a recipe for BBD!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Getting ready to head back out in Barry co. Still tying to fill my first tag of the season! Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Coffee is brewing. I'll be out back on the property this morning. Definite Mr. Buddy morning in the blind. 

I watched the food plot yesterday in the rain off and on from the home. Early and late was the only activity. Hope there's early activity today! 

Good luck to all! We are so blessed!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

bassman00 said:


> Getting ready to drive to the lease to fill my last remaining tag. Heading to Allegan Co today. Hood luck all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Then what will you do the rest of the year??? Hood luck to you too...


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Light frost in western Isabella county should be a great morning hope the big boys are on their feet good luck everyone! !!!


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

The northwest wind just doesn't work for any of my stands. Blows everything into the corn, and where they feed to bedding. Just not worth it. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back on stand in Barry county! Light breeze from WNW and 30 deg! Should be a good day!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Saginaw county here. Full moon has it like daylight already. Good luck everyone, and be safe.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Checking in from Antrim county. Skiff of snow on the truck this morning. Calm, crunchy, bright with that moon! Got my best ever last November 7. Anniversary edition LFTS today!


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Sitting in Kingsville, bright moon and windy. My first of 20 days off, good luck and be safe


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

back out in livingston co. got out later than i wanted. hate the time change cause the wife dont get home from work till 615am but its the rut and who knows when they will move.


----------



## Bvisser (Feb 5, 2011)

Checking in from The kzoo/allegan line. Bucks were chasin Wednesday night. Should be good this am.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Back out here in ionia.. Nice calm morning.. Good luck fellas n shoot straight..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Then what will you do the rest of the year??? Hood luck to you too...



Reintroduce myself to my wife and kids. Hood luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

It was a year ago tomorrow that I shot my "pants down" buck. I haven't been in this tree since, until this morning....MAGICAL!


----------



## dawgmjs (Nov 6, 2009)

State land in lake county. Here bucky bucky bucky


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Checking the camera and seeing a good buck walking through 15 minutes before you grabbed the card... blah


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Out in Livingston today, nice day. My heel is killing me. I bought some new boots in September and have put miles and miles on them hoping they'd break in and get more comfy but there's just not enough padding on the heel. There goes $130 again -_- 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm out here before work again... Hopefully I'll have an excuse to use up some sick pay here shortly! Feels like a great morning but I haven't so much as heard a footstep...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a small buck come in just before shooting light. Hoping his daddy follows him now that it's daylight!!!


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Blueump said:


> It was a year ago tomorrow that I shot my "pants down" buck. I haven't been in this tree since, until this morning....MAGICAL!


Please....no pictures, but a buck with a name like that has got to have a good story....mind sharing?


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing in st Clair co


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cold and very quiet here in Manistee County


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Either a tree top just snapped off or the neighbor tipped out of his stand, I don't hear any cussin' so I'm guessing a treetop.


----------



## cgrysen123 (Nov 11, 2010)

One of the most beautiful, perfect days I've witnessed in the stand. Hopefully the Bucks cooperate.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'll be heading out mid morning and sit till evening. Today feels good.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'll be heading out mid morning and sit till evening. Today feels good.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'll be heading out mid morning and sit till evening. Today feels good.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Just had a doe fawn come by bleating. Mom must be busy, lol

It's snowing pretty good in Huron county. Glad I brought mr. Buddy


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Heard a little sparring before day light, hopefully I get to see them. Cold and calm here in Midland county


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Haven't seen a deer in range all season and the flock of turkeys seem to have moved on. Might be time for me to find a new place


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

shanny161984 said:


> Either a tree top just snapped off or the neighbor tipped out of his stand, I don't hear any cussin' so I'm guessing a treetop.


That's what my son and I thought last weekend until 2 small bucks tore out of the woodlot each heading in opposite directions. Shortly after, a nice 8 came out hot on a doe.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Checking in from Ingham county. 5 bucks so far. Shot one of them heard him crash. Pics when I find him! Beautiful morning!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Ruthunter said:


> Checking in from Ingham county. 5 bucks so far. Shot one of them heard him crash. Pics when I find him! Beautiful morning!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sweet!


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing but tree rats and turkey in berrien county this morning


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

stndpenguin said:


>



Congrats!!! Dandy buck!!


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep id s*** my pants too.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

stndpenguin said:


>


Wow, awesome!


----------



## Horseradish (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome!
Congrats


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Great buck congrats


----------



## Lund fisherman (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice shot, nice buck


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Really nice buck! Good going SP.


----------



## birddogg87 (Oct 29, 2014)

Out in Waterloo.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

What a buck...Congratulations!


----------



## birddogg87 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ps nice buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Dang nice buck penguin! What part of the state?


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

Freezing in Saginaw, no deer yet


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

panfishking said:


> Dang nice buck penguin! What part of the state?


Kent county


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Great buck Stndpenguin!!!


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

stndpenguin said:


>


Congrats! !


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

What's the story sp? Was he on does or just cruising solo?


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Great buck penguin. Congrats


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Had a good buck come by chasing a doe just out of range about 730 40. 30 minutes later here come 2 does trotting towards me, look behind them come right under me, here somting coming thinking ok here we go.....same 4 white dogs with owner in tow as i have seen every sit at this spot, last time as she crossed onto my property i simply said your off your property ma'am. Done being frustrated, pulled stand down and left, done ranting hope everyone else has better luck this morning


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Following at work today, week vacation ended yesterday. Got it done on 11/02, but im out for more. Living through you guys for the next few days before my next week vacation. Big congrats to those who have connected today!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

stndpenguin said:


> Pretty cool to get him right infront of the camera 3 seconds before I shot.. too bad it wasnt quite focus'd in the center!


At least he got a few seconds of fame..


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Nice shooting guys.


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Bucks were really cruising in Arenac Co this morn. Passed a 4, 6 and 8pt but dropped a good doe!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw another real nice 8 pt at high noon cruising. He didn't come close enough. Hoping he circles around to check this scrape in front of me. I'm starving though so I'm gonna give it another 20 min then go in for an hour and then come back out!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got on stand about 30 minutes ago. Sitting a bedding area already had 2 bucks cruise through on the same trail both 1.5 yo both got the pass.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

No midday action yet in Ogemaw. Pretty sire I have a few thousand acres to myself .


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sitting at SoS transferring plates then I'm hitting my Barry Co lease


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> No midday action yet in Ogemaw. Pretty sire I have a few thousand acres to myself .


Just seemed really dead up there this morning, Monday and Wednesday was really good. Had a really wide 8 pointer on camera Tuesday afternoon but haven't seen him yet


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hair cut time, first trip to the big city in a while, not sure if I'll make it back out or not this afternoon. Good luck everyone, keep the pics coming!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Not even situated in my stand and already have deer moving. 2 does and a fawn.


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Very slow day so far! Saw one Boone and Crocket spike about a hour after light this morning and dead ever since... Was thinking today was gonna be a hot day after all the wind and crappy weather passed by. Hopefully this afternoon picks up here in Barry Co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Sitting at SoS transferring plates then I'm hitting my Barry Co lease


Yeah hopefully by 6 pm.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Jetski winterized, new bumper on truck... Draining the Islanders engine of water and leaving for the Hedgerow on a run and gun ground hunt after a scent killer shower.


----------



## pnich359 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice buck! Penguin. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't have got down for an hr & a half breAk!!! I almost get back to my stand at 145 & I see a buck cruising by, nose to the ground! Hope he comes back or at least pushes some does my way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

firemantom said:


> I knew I shouldn't have got down for an hr & a half breAk!!! I almost get back to my stand at 145 & I see a buck cruising by, nose to the ground! Hope he comes back or at least pushes some does my way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



I was thinking the same thing. Got down at 1. Came back at 2:15 and jumped 2 yearlings in the small woodlot I'm hunting. Oh well, I'm here now so bring on the big bucks I saw this morning!!!!


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Out in Jackson county. Just got sat down. Bring on the bucks.


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

About 9 hours into an all day sit in Jackson Cty. Some does early, a flock of turkey's, and 2 small bucks cruising all before 9:30am.. Nothing but tree rats since. Hoping things pick up soon!


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Out in Branch Co. now. SLOW morning... hoping for a good evening

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Outstanding! Congrats on the bucks guys!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Beautiful buck rather.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny, I have avoided this thread cuz I thought it was some hot button topic acronym like APR or something!! Ha!

Well, it's 6:05 and I am settled in for a morning hunt in the nasty weather. Good luck sportsmen & women.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice Buck, nice hat.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

7 NOV 14 Kent County


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice deer also. Congrats.


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome buck and story, rather!!! Way to stick with it!!!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice deer!!! Congrats!


----------

